# Goddess Sister Buns - Athena and Persephone



## Toady (Dec 5, 2012)

Born in a Bunny Rescue the two sisters watched their siblings go to new homes, on 29th October 2012 they left for their new home at the age of 9 weeks. As their actual birthday was unknown they were given the date of 25th August.






Photo taken on their way home.

Coming to a house with two kitties named after angels and another bunny called Loki it was only fitting that they too were named after goddesses, after much research it was decided that they be named Athena and Persephone.

Despite their shyness they soon started to settle in, hopping around their large 4 foot crate. After roughly a month in their new home living at floor level they were moved into their new crate which was higher up, stacking on Loki's crate and seemed to calm down more at this level. 

The two sisters love snuggling and grooming each other with no fighting, even eating out of the same food bowl. At 14 weeks old they were introduced to a bit of bok choy which didn't upset their bellies, almost 15 weeks now Persephone (or Seph for short) enjoys the bok choy more than Athena (Thee for short) who wasn't really interested.






In 15 days they will be heading to the vet for their spay and calici vaccine. They're small, weighing under a kilogram at 12 weeks old, so they shouldn't grow to be big bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats--they are so cute. Love the names too.


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 8, 2012)

Such beautiful bunnies, and gorgeous names x


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

Cute  I think that we need pictures of their cage


----------



## Toady (Dec 8, 2012)

This is a photo of my bunny set up, the 'Bunny Bunker'. Loki's crate is on the bottom in what was Ash's crate and the girls are at the top, they seem to be calmer been up at eye level than down on the floor seeing feet all the time.


----------



## Toady (Dec 22, 2012)

Took this photo of the girls last week. They went to the vets on Friday for their spay and are now feeling a bit sore and sorry for themselves, they also have been having the odd scuffle but I think it's more of a 'Go away, it's too hot for cuddling and my belly is a bit tender' than hormonal fighting, they showed no signs of fighting beforehand. They're also enjoying a handful of Timothy hay (which is rare down here and about $15/kg so it's a treat


----------



## sugarbunnies (Dec 22, 2012)

They're beautiful with beautiful names. I nearly went with mythological names for my pair.


----------



## Toady (Dec 23, 2012)

It's kind of a theme. My two brother cats are Castiel and Gabriel, Ash's registered name was Phoenix Rising and my other bunny is Loki... and yes he lives up to his name!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 23, 2012)

keep an eye on the fighting. my girls stayed together right up until spay day without a single fight... then a few days after their surgeries, the fighting started... hair-pulling, booty biting, chasing... it escalated to the point that Gaz was terrified of Nala even when Nala wasn't doing anything:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZQ8yJK4sk[/ame]

I ended up having to separate them into two different (adjacent) recovery cages until the post-spay restrictions were done... then I took them to my neighbor's house and set them up in a pen in her kitchen for a play-date on neutral territory (with the added stress of a little poodle-type dog staring at them the whole time). gaz humped nala twice at the start of the play date, then things settled down. by the end of the date, things were pretty much back to normal.

F/F bonds seem prone to random upsets, but a little time on neutral territory seems to make a big difference.


----------



## Toady (Dec 24, 2012)

Seph's definitely the dominant out of the two, then again she's the bigger of the two.





Thee doing what she loves, nomming on hay.


----------



## Toady (Jan 17, 2013)

Despite some scuffles between the sisters they've calmed down again and got this photo of them today. Pair of bunny loaves!


----------



## JBun (Jan 18, 2013)

They look happy to be together  Glad you got the scuffling sorted out.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 19, 2013)

They´re just lovely and look quite settled together.


----------



## Toady (Jan 19, 2013)

They still aren't fussed on human contact but Thee does come up to investigate when I do anything, Seph's more reserved. Now that they're bigger I can finish off their 2nd level, water proof the timber and put it into their crate. They also had a blanket in their carrier hideout but due to the hot days I took it out so they wouldn't overheat


----------

